# SSD drive making system slow

## Demontager

I got unknown problem with SSD drive it has Gentoo installed on it. The problem is - when PC not in use( system idle), after back to normal, decreased performance occurred, e.g. gnome interface become running slow, video playing slow, and games which runs from WINE same story.

 just for test i have installed Ubuntu 11.04 and left PC idle for night then I started to test interface, movies and Games- everything was normal. But when i mounted partition on SSD drive- all became slow and dmesg has these lines afterwards:

```

[28697.852920] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts:

(null)

[28730.150690] irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

[28730.150692] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P            2.6.38-8-generic

#42-Ubuntu

[28730.150693] Call Trace:

[28730.150694]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff810d511b>] ?

__report_bad_irq.clone.2+0x2b/0xa0

[28730.150700]  [<ffffffff810d551a>] ? note_interrupt+0x19a/0x1e0

[28730.150701]  [<ffffffff810d640d>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0xdd/0x110

[28730.150703]  [<ffffffff8100e9c2>] ? handle_irq+0x22/0x40

[28730.150706]  [<ffffffff815caebd>] ? do_IRQ+0x5d/0xe0

[28730.150707]  [<ffffffff815c3213>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0x15

[28730.150708]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff814a3af6>] ? poll_idle+0x46/0x80

[28730.150711]  [<ffffffff814a3ac3>] ? poll_idle+0x13/0x80

[28730.150713]  [<ffffffff814a4e89>] ? menu_select+0x149/0x340

[28730.150714]  [<ffffffff814a3bda>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0xaa/0x1b0

[28730.150717]  [<ffffffff8100a266>] ? cpu_idle+0xa6/0xf0

[28730.150718]  [<ffffffff815a9205>] ? rest_init+0x75/0x80

[28730.150721]  [<ffffffff81acac8b>] ? start_kernel+0x3f5/0x400

[28730.150723]  [<ffffffff81aca388>] ? x86_64_start_reservations+0x132/0x136

[28730.150724]  [<ffffffff81aca253>] ? zap_identity_mappings+0x3e/0x41

[28730.150726]  [<ffffffff81aca458>] ? x86_64_start_kernel+0xcc/0xdb

[28730.150726] handlers:

[28730.150727] [<ffffffffa007d020>] (rtl8169_interrupt+0x0/0x250 [r8169])

[28730.150733] [<ffffffffa05fce90>] (nv_kern_isr+0x0/0x80 [nvidia])

[28730.150818] Disabling IRQ #16

[28877.369428] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts:

(null)

```

 then i found almost same lines in Gentoo

```

[ 6386.385383] irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

    [ 6386.385385] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P            2.6.38-gentoo-r3

#3

    [ 6386.385386] Call Trace:

    [ 6386.385387]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8108ff66>] ? __report_bad_irq+0x26/0xa0

    [ 6386.385391]  [<ffffffff8109016c>] ? note_interrupt+0x18c/0x1d0

    [ 6386.385393]  [<ffffffff81090add>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0xad/0xe0

    [ 6386.385395]  [<ffffffff8100555d>] ? handle_irq+0x1d/0x30

    [ 6386.385396]  [<ffffffff81004a78>] ? do_IRQ+0x58/0xe0

    [ 6386.385398]  [<ffffffff8174c793>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xe

    [ 6386.385398]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff81450065>] ?

acpi_hw_read_multiple+0x2a/0x63

    [ 6386.385402]  [<ffffffff8145fa81>] ? acpi_idle_do_entry+0x36/0x57

    [ 6386.385403]  [<ffffffff8145faf2>] ? acpi_idle_enter_c1+0x50/0x99

    [ 6386.385405]  [<ffffffff8157a4a2>] ? menu_select+0x142/0x350

    [ 6386.385407]  [<ffffffff81579502>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x82/0xf0

    [ 6386.385408]  [<ffffffff81001ee9>] ? cpu_idle+0xa9/0x100

    [ 6386.385410]  [<ffffffff8173704d>] ? rest_init+0x6d/0x80

    [ 6386.385412]  [<ffffffff81a3ed7e>] ? start_kernel+0x3a7/0x3b2

    [ 6386.385414]  [<ffffffff81a3e321>] ?

x86_64_start_reservations+0x131/0x135

    [ 6386.385415]  [<ffffffff81a3e417>] ? x86_64_start_kernel+0xf2/0xf9

    [ 6386.385416] handlers:

    [ 6386.385417] [<ffffffff81502c80>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x70)

    [ 6386.385420] [<ffffffffa0084bc0>] (rtl8169_interrupt+0x0/0x3a0 [r8169])

    [ 6386.385423] [<ffffffffa05e3d40>] (nv_kern_isr+0x0/0x80 [nvidia])

    [ 6386.385481] Disabling IRQ #16

```

 And after that - all slow again. To back system to normal state i used to reboot it. And the most biggest problem - upper mentioned lines used to appear sometimes while system boots and then -complete hangs.

 I don't know what to do - more likely i need shift to normal HDD, but not so desirable...

----------

## Hu

Can you reproduce the problem with an untainted kernel?  Does the problem go away if you use the irqpoll option as the output suggests?

----------

## whiteghost

i can't decipher your dmesg but i can tell you how i set up my ssd

do you have the discard option in fstab? for trim

```
/dev/sda2      /      ext4      noatime,discard 0 1

/dev/sda3      /home      ext4      noatime,discard 0 0
```

also when configuring my kernel i use i/o scheduler = noop

my demsg

```
 0.973992] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      OCZ-AGILITY2     1.32 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.974334] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117231408 512-byte logical blocks: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)

[    0.974355] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.974708] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.974821] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.974837] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.975310]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    0.975618] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

```

demsg 

```
7.750170] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: discard

[    7.791798] EXT4-fs (sda3): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    7.792318] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: 
```

----------

## Demontager

Tainted kernel means that i have proprietary drivers installed e.g. nvidia, of course, i can uninstall its and try again. 

 Full dmesg http://pastebin.com/PzBtyj1c  You can found that same bug occurred down, but also involves IRQ 17

I didn't put any special settings for SSD, it configured like ordinary drive

```

UUID=6516f268-6c7a-438d-9484-ae7b3577e940 /boot ext4    noatime         1 2

UUID=89e821b4-2db5-43a2-85f2-f21dbdbe7567 /     ext4    noatime         0 1

UUID=5e623e00-b433-4cc5-98eb-17e33568a0bf none  swap     sw             0 0

UUID=2ef70d09-ed88-4351-9999-8ec84733fe5a /home ext4   noatime          0 0

```

all partitions except /home located on SSD

current  kernel config http://pastebin.com/z2Ruyg3s

 I will do yours suggested settings and report result here afterwards

----------

## whiteghost

i saw some interesting things googling 'disabling irq #16'

i'll let you look that up.

also you may look at kernel-seeds.org to compare against how your kernel is set up.

----------

## Demontager

Well, i done these things-

1.put in fstab

```

UUID=6516f268-6c7a-438d-9484-ae7b3577e940 /boot ext4    noatime,discard 1 2

UUID=89e821b4-2db5-43a2-85f2-f21dbdbe7567 /     ext4    noatime,discard 0 0

UUID=5e623e00-b433-4cc5-98eb-17e33568a0bf none  swap     sw             0 0

UUID=2ef70d09-ed88-4351-9999-8ec84733fe5a /home ext4   noatime          0 0

```

2. then enabled noop as default scheduler 

CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="noop"

full config http://pastebin.com/XfM0RxJf

3. added irqpoll to grub2 kernel options

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet irqpoll rootfstype=ext4"

 And... alas, again happened:

```

 [ 2788.745720] irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

[ 2788.745722] Pid: 15784, comm: nvidia-settings Tainted: P            2.6.38-gentoo-r3 #4

[ 2788.745723] Call Trace:

[ 2788.745724]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8108ff66>] ? __report_bad_irq+0x26/0xa0

[ 2788.745728]  [<ffffffff8109016c>] ? note_interrupt+0x18c/0x1d0

[ 2788.745729]  [<ffffffff81090add>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0xad/0xe0

[ 2788.745731]  [<ffffffff8100555d>] ? handle_irq+0x1d/0x30

[ 2788.745733]  [<ffffffff81004a78>] ? do_IRQ+0x58/0xe0

[ 2788.745735]  [<ffffffff81747ad3>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xe

[ 2788.745736]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff81002d7b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[ 2788.745737] handlers:

[ 2788.745738] [<ffffffff814fdfb0>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x70)

[ 2788.745740] [<ffffffffa0014bc0>] (rtl8169_interrupt+0x0/0x3a0 [r8169])

[ 2788.745743] [<ffffffffa05dbd40>] (nv_kern_isr+0x0/0x80 [nvidia])

[ 2788.745801] Disabling IRQ #16

```

full dmesg output http://pastebin.com/k9krGEJi

Now looking for "disabling irq16"...

----------

## Demontager

After searched "disable IRQ16" , didn't find any exact solution how to handle this error. 

For now i have disabled all  non essential hardware in BIOS, because i found that few devices uses one IRQ16.

This one before disabling:

```

16:     836485          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   xhci_hcd:usb4, eth0, nvidia

```

and after disabling Firewire, first Realtek network card , USB3.0, Bluetooth

```

16: 12375 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi nvidia

```

Till now nothing arise, will keep it more to make sure...

----------

